# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Galerie unter freiem Himmel

## Harald_1933

Überall auf der Welt begegnet man mittels Spraydosen verunzierten Wänden oder Gegenständen. Es gibt aber immer mehr auch gewollte schwarze und auch farbige Darstellungen oder auch Meinungsäußerungen an gut einsehbaren Objekten.

Der nachfolgende Bericht im heutigen "Mannheimer Morgen" -* hier* - inspirierte mich. Bitte, unten auch auf Seite 2 klicken.




> Seit 2013 lockt das Projekt "Stadt.Wand.Kunst" nationale und internationale Künstler aus der internationalen Street Art Szene nach Mannheim. Das Ziel der Initiatoren: Die Stadt soll nach und nach zu einem riesigen Museum werden. Zu sehen gibt es bereits acht Werke - und es werden immer mehr.


Nachfolgend vier von mir heute fotografierte Objekte bei nicht immer günstigen Lichtverhältnissen:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Inzwischen konnte ich weitere Objekte besuchen und fotografieren. Die Verfasserin des Artikels im "Mannheimer Morgen", Frau Sarah Weik, hat mir auf meine Rückfrage ausführlich geantwortet und zudem die beiden folgenden Links hinzugefügt:

http://www.stadt-wand-kunst.de/

http://www.stadt-wand-kunst.de/map/

Die Arbeiten an dem Hochhaus in Schwarz-Weiß-Ausführung sind inzwischen schon weiter fortgeschritten aber noch nicht abgeschlossen. Und nun abschließend meine Fotos:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

In den Achzigern streifte ich mit meinen Söhnchen durch das Zürcher
Seefeldquartier, um sie etwas Subversion zu lehren:
Fast täglich lugte irgendwo eine neue Figur, rasch hingesprayt, aus einem
Hauseingang, von einer perfekt betonierten Wand oder kauernd von 
einem Betonpoller. Und täglich sah man erzürnte Bauherren und Beamte,
 die Reinigungstrupps anwiesen, das erotische Geschmier sofort! zu
entfernen. Hatte da jemand eine schlechte Fantasie?

Dann, die Strichmännchen und -frauchen waren aus dem Stadtbild
längst getilgt, wurde man am Kunsthaus akademisch gewahr, 
dass HARALD Nägeli ein 'grosser' Künstler sei, 
und Alle wollten ein Werk von Nägeli.
Im noblen Kunsthaus, wo brave Bürger Kluges murmeln zu Dürer,
Picasso (warum das Kunst sei, steht im Katalog), Hodler, Gaugin und
 Calder, wurden also 2002 weisse Wände aufgestellt und Meister Nägeli 
eingeladen, vormals Verpöntes nun gegen Honorar zu tun. 
Was der auch tat, zunächst als biederer Bürger der Zwinglistadt brav 
auf den zugewiesenen Tableaus, unter dem Beifall des Bildungsbürgertums. 
Doch dann sprangen die Strichmännchen durch's ganze Kunsthaus und in 
den Tagen und Jahren danach wieder durch die ganze Stadt. Nun stets mit 
einem kräftigen Strich aus der Spraydose so etwa in Hüfthöhe ...
Und die Biedermänner, die sich alle zuvor in den Arsch gebissen hatten, 
weil sie zwanzig Jahre zuvor eine wertvolle, weil "echten" Nägeli-Schmiererei
hatten wegputzen lassen, waren nun, da sie wieder eine hatten,
genauso empört wie damals:
Sie hatten mit dem Meister keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, keinen
Entwurf gutgeheissen, kein überteuertes Honorar bezahlt, 
auf das man Besucher aus fernen Städten stolz hätte hinweisen können,
 ja nicht einmal eine Signatur hat der Meister hinterlassen auf der nun 
fein verputzten Schaumstoff-Wärmedämmung nach neuesten Vorschriften, 
unter der sich noch auf dem feuchten Beton die Spuren des Originals 
aus den Achzigern finden liessen:
Spuren vom Wegputzen; und auch der neue Nägeli wird weggeputzt werden.
Denn er ist nicht brave Bestellkunst, sondern subversiv! 
Putzen! Wegputzen!

Leider haben meine Söhne keine Kinder, mit denen sie durch das Quartier 
spazieren könnten, um sie etwas in dieser leisen Kunst der Freiheit zu lehren.

Bestellkunst gucke man in Mannheim.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Warum nur der HARALD Nägeli - Harald Nägeli hätte es auch getan. Ein Narr sei der, der Böses dabei denkt! Oder eher doch nicht. -* hier* - erfährt man mehr über den Übeltäter. Ergänzung: http://www.news.uzh.ch/de/articles/2005/1928.html




> Bestellkunst gucke man in Mannheim.


Nur in Mannheim geht es nicht um Schmierereien, die hat man auch dort schon geflissentlich beseitigt.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Warum nur der HARALD Nägeli - Harald Nägeli hätte es auch getan.


Ach, entschuldige bitte. 
Der HARALD kam mir einfach so, weil ich den anderen Harald zuvor eigentlich nur als
 "den Nägeli" gekannt hatte und Du das Thema gestartet hattest.
Ob die Figuren von Nägeli Kunst, Provokation, Freizeitspass  oder Schmierereien gewesen  
seien, wird wohl für immer von der Einstellung des Betrachters abhängen. 
Der Nägeli hat wohl einen Heidenspass an den Reaktionen auf seine klandestin 
hingesprühten Figuren und erhob sicher nie den Anspruch, die Stadt mit gepflegtem
Kunsthandwerk zu "verschönern", aber spannender wurde sie damals schon.
 Die Vergänglichkeit bzw. Wegputzbarkeit gehörten wohl dazu. 
In Zeiten von Agfa und Kodachrome schien es niemandem Wert, Fotos zu machen -
auch mir blieb nur die Erinnerung. Die hält zunächst noch besser, als abblätternde und 
verbleichende Sprayfarben.

Ich werde am 22. September auf dem Weg nach Heidelberg gespannt in Mannheim 
aus dem Zug schauen, wo man sonst nur Grau sieht oder in die Zeitung guckt.
Ob ich vielleicht eine solche Wanddekoration zu sehen bekomme?

Ganz besonders mag ich die mit Werbung für 'Osram' oder 'Michelin' bemalten
Stirnwände aus den 30ern und frühen 40ern, und auch die Osborne-Stiere und
Villars-Kühe prägten einst Landschaften.
http://www.tagblatt.ch/ostschweiz/st...;art253,601235


Carpe diem!
Konrad



Übrigens würde mich dein und auch anderer Besuch in Heidelberg freuen, wenn 
ich dort in der Nuklearquarantäne sitze. Ich stelle mir das zwar mit strahlensicherem 
Glasfenster und Gegensprechanlage reichlich dröge vor. Oder dann weniger strahlend 
nach meiner Entlassung, Samstag, 24. Sept., ca. 11 Uhr zu einem GUTEN Cappuccino.

----------


## Harald_1933

Ein Déjà-vu möchte ich aus begreiflichen Gründen vermeiden.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein Déjà-vu möchte ich aus begreiflichen Gründen vermeiden.


Dazu, lieber Harald, kann ich nichts beitragen.
Wenn Du aber ein Wiedersehen vermeiden möchtest, 
kommst Du einfach nicht nach Heidelberg und
googelst meine Umsteigezeit in Mannheim.
Du darfst solange Du willst auf deinem Groll 
sitzenbleiben.
Vielleicht bist Du es, der das nächste mal die Hand
ausstreckt. Es würde mich freuen.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Belgien - Königreich des Comics*

https://www.cbbd.be/de/bcz/uber-uns

Überall in der Stadt trifft man an Häuserwänden auf beliebte Comic-Helden.

http://blog.tripwolf.com/de/blog/201...nd-jugendstil/

Natürlich war ich schon mehrfach in Brüssel. Aber für die Comics würde ich demnächst noch mal hinfahren. Es gibt ja schließlich neben dem Leben als Prostatakrebspatient noch ein Leben. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Für Interessierte zum *Umblättern*: https://issuu.com/optnticbxl/docs/de...sewelt_brussel

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich war (natürlich?) nur einmal in Brüssel. Die Struppis und Idefixen 
samt hren Herrchen an den Wänden dort  sind ein Vergnügen,
bzw. waren, denn nun haben sie eine politische Botschaft übernommen,
wie auch diese kleine, ebenso berühmte inkontinente Brunnenfigur:



Asterix&Obelix sind ja ganz grosse Europäer (Mitterand&Kohl?),
und Tintin lässt uns den großen Rest der Erde nicht vergessen.




Ob die ergoogelten Bilder schon an Wänden der Stadt aufgetaucht seien,
wäre einen Augenschein wert, aber nicht bei dieser Hitze, die mich
die Gartenarbeit vernachlässigen lässt.

----------


## Harald_1933

> (natürlich?)


Warum diese Häme?

http://www.belgien-tourismus.de/cont...l/de/4617.html

----------


## Hvielemi

Ob es natürlich gewesen sei, dass ich nach Brüssel gefahren bin, in diese endlose schmuddelige Stadt?

Cherchez la femme!

 l!
Harald Nägeli, am Toblerplatz in Zürichs nobelstem (teuerstem) Wohngebiet, 1992

Einigermassen natürlicher schien mir hinterher der Skilanglauf im Hohen Venn,
zusammen mit der Gewerkschafts-Eurokratin.

----------


## Harald_1933

Mit Miesmachern habe ich es nicht so!

*"Der Sehende ist einsamer unter den Blinden als der Blinde unter den Sehenden"*
(Hans Habe (1911-1977) US-amerikanischer Schriftsteller)

----------


## Hvielemi

Ähem, steht deine Mitteilung irgendwie in einem Zusammenhang
mit einem miesen Graffitti (die früheren sind alle weggeputzt) eines 
nun hochgelobten Künstlers auf einer schmuddeligen Wand in Zürich, 
oder dem Zustand einerunregierbaren Stadt, der dir bei deinen 
vielen Besuchen wohl auch aufgefallen und in die Nase gestochen 
sein muss?


Nochwas:
Hans Habe war ein österreichischer Journalist und blieb dies
auch nach seiner Flucht in die USA, wo er die amerikanische
Staatsbürgerschaft annahm. Dies gab ihm damals die Möglichkeit,
das Unrechtsregime in seinem Heimatland zu bekämpfen.
Hinterher war er am Wiederaufbau der deutschen Presse beteiligt.
Seine deutschsprachigen Texte jener Zeit wurden in Olten und 
Zürich verlegt, auch wenn manchmal 'New York' draufstand, 
weil irgendwelche Hasenfüsse das so wollten.
Er war ein Sehender unter vom Hass Erblindeten.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Brüssel eine schmuddelige Stadt ?
*
"Die Stadt Brüssel (meist nur Brüssel; französisch Bruxelles-Ville [b?y's?l], niederländisch Stad Brussel ['br?s??]) ist eine der 19 Gemeinden der Region Brüssel-Hauptstadt und die offizielle Hauptstadt des Königreichs Belgien mit ca. 178.000 Einwohnern im amtlichen Stadtgebiet. Das städtische Siedlungsgebiet erstreckt sich jedoch über die Stadt Brüssel hinaus auf die Region Brüssel-Hauptstadt mit ca. 1,1 Mio. Einwohnern."

- *hier* - mehr Info

"Brüssel ist Dreh- und Angelpunkt der Europapolitik; die EU-Institutionen haben dort ihren Hauptsitz. Doch hat es die Stadt einzig ihrem Charme zu verdanken, dass sie so wichtig für die Staatengemeinschaft geworden ist?"

"Für Derek Blyth ist es kein Zufall, dass Brüssel zum Machtzentrum Europas wurde. Die Stadt habe schon bei der Weltausstellung 1958 mit ihrem Charme überzeugt. Es hatte diesen Mix aus frankophonem Lebensgefühl und flämischer Effizienz, sagt der Autor und Brüssel-Kenner."

- *hier* - mehr Info

"Die schmuddelige EU-Metropole
Gesellschaft: 80 Prozent der in Brüssel lebenden Ausländer finden die Stadt chaotisch - Einheimische darüber empört."

-* hier* - mehr

Solche:

https://www.tripadvisor.de/ShowUserR...-Brussels.html

Meinungsäußerungen von Urlaubern bekommt man sicher auch von vielen anderen Städten überall auf dieser Welt zu lesen.

In Brüssel können Politiker "betreut" agieren. Sehr tröstlich.

-* hier* - mehr

Ich war natürlich nicht nur in Sachen Stenografie mehrfach in Brüssel auf Achse. Ein Höhepunkt besonderer Art war die von mir damals besuchte Stadt Brüssel anläßlich der Kurzschriftweltmeisterschaft im Jahre 1971, an der ich als Teilnehmer der westdeutschen Mannschaft dabei sein durfte. 

Aktuell ist mein Interesse geweckt, und ich werde Brüssel erneut einen Besuch abstatten, und zwar trotz Schmuddel und nicht nur wegen der Comics an Hauswänden. Ich habe die Stadt einfach in guter Erinnerung. Schon als ich mit 18 Jahren mit dem Fahrrad von Hamburg kommend die Stadt durchfuhr, hat sie mir imponiert. Daran hat sich nichts geändert.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Der im Mannheimer Stadtteil Vogelstang tätige Künster ist inzwischen -* hier* - zu sehen, schon weiter vorangekommen, aber immer noch nicht fertig.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen,

es ist fertig:

http://www.morgenweb.de/mannheim/man...alde-1.2967850

Beste  gruesse aus Bruessel

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Gott Harald,

hast Du etwa Geld....... EURO aus Brüssel geholt um diese Kunst zu bezahlen. In der heutigen Zeit wäre das Geld anderweitig auch anzulegen. (Ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung).

Grüße aus der Sonnigen Hersbrucker Schweiz
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Manfred,

all diese Werke an Hausflaechen in Mannheim sind durch Spenden finanziert. Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen um meinen Geldbeutel.

Herzliche Gruesse aus Bruessel

Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> . In der heutigen Zeit wäre das Geld anderweitig auch anzulegen. (Ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung).


Geld kannst Du zwar in Eon- oder Nestlė-Aktien anlegen für eine schäbige Rendite.
Aber sehen tut das niemand. Wenn Du bei Rendite bleiben willst, bin ich sicher,
dass die Liegenschaft durch den erhöhten Bekannheitsgrad mehr wert ist.



Wichtiger erscheint mir bei diesem Denkmal die Aufforderung, mal an all die 
alten Leute zu denken, die in so einem abscheulichen Kasten vereinsamen.
Mir hat das Bild auch nicht gefallen wollen, als man nur Details hinter Gerüst
sah in der Entstehungszeit. 
Umso mehr spricht mich jetzt Veras in sich ruhender Ausdruck an.

Denk mal!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

vielen Dank fuer Deine besinnlichen Worte. Bruessel ist nicht mehr die Stadt, so wie ich sie das erste Mal erlebt habe. Am Fernseher erscheint, egal welchen Kanal man waehlt immer zuerst: www.visitbrussels.be Umfangreiche Werbung fuer einen Stadtgiganten.

Beste Gruesse trotzdem aus der Stadt mit den meisten Comics an den Hauswaenden. Viele habe ich in teilweise entlegenen Ecken aufgespuert und abgelichtet. 

Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Hallo Konrad,

noch wichtiger erscheint mir, das Wera evtl. geholfen wird............nicht nur an sie zu denken.

Aber wir sind glaube ich auf der selben Linie,

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber wir sind glaube ich auf der selben Linie


Nein, Manfred, das sind wir nicht.


Respira, ya se pasa!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Eindrücke in Brüssel im September 2016
*
Vor 65 Jahren stand ich begeistert mit meinem Fahrrad von Hamburg gekommen vor dem imponierenden, ja gewaltigen und schönen Gebäude der Brüsseler Börse -* hier* - 

Bitte auch -* hier* - lesen, was alles schon damals auf der Strecke blieb.

Gestern und vorgestern lagerten auf den Stufen dieses historischen Gebäudes junge Menschen und genossen das Leben bei Sonnenschein. Aber auch Penner und übles Gesindel waren hier und da zu erkennen. Als ich um den Grote Markt (Grand Place) herum zahlreiche Polizeifahrzeuge in Reihen erblickte, fragte ich einen der vielen Polizisten, ob Gefahr auf dem Platz zu erwarten sei. Man erläuterte mir, das immer etwas passieren könne, aber nicht aktuell. Es wäre jedoch ratsam, nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit generell keine Spaziergänge in der Stadt noch einzuplanen. Besonders aufgefallen sind mir zudem bei meinen mindestens 15 Kilometer langen Fußwegen hunderte, nein Tausende Afrikaner, die meist in Gruppen von 8 bis 10 und manchmal auch mehr zusammenstanden. Alle hatten durchweg Smartphones in den Händen. Meist waren sie sogar recht gut gekleidet. Der Soldat am Bahnhof, schwer bewaffnet, meinte in gutem englisch ziemlich frustriert, dass diese Burschen ein ständiges Problem seien und natürlich als Dealer mit allem möglichen Zeugs aktiv wären.

Als ich andererseits z.B. die Stalingrad Straat entlang lief, fiel mir auf, dass auf einer Strecke von über einem Kilometer Länge beidseitig in den Bistros oder Restaurants nur die muslimischen Teesorten, Wasser etc. aber kein Alkohol, also auch kein Bier ausgeschenkt wurde. Eine Atmosphäre fast wie in Istanbul. Und ausschließlich unzählige Männer hockten meist draußen auf klapperigen Sitzgelegenheiten und ebensolchen Tischchen vor ihren Trinkgefäßen.

Bevor ich später einige der abgelichteten Comics zeigen werde, nachfolgend der Grote Markt und die Börse.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald, 

danke dir für den aufschlussreichen Bericht über Brüssel! Da sieht man die Folgen von Multi-Kulti, macht auf die Tür, lasst alle rein. In Belgien kommt noch das totale Politikversagen dazu. Neueste Umfrage: AfD bundesweit bei 16%!!!
Gruß
Reinhold, (der sich noch (!) in die Frankfurter Innenstadt traut.)

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Reinhold,

aber ich würde z.B. allein in der Dunkelheit nicht mehr an der Rheinpromenade in Ludwigshafen spazieren gehen. Leider, leider. Es ist also nicht nur in Belgien eines der vielen Probleme in den Städten. Wie auch immer. Man sollte überall Vorsicht walten lassen. Als ich mit meinem Fahrrad damals in Neapel war, bin ich abends als Fußgänger meist in der Mitte der Wege oder Straßen gelaufen, um gegebenenfalls bei einem Überfall schnell reagieren oder auch mal weglaufen zu können. Damals war ich zudem durchaus noch in der Lage, mich zu verteidigen, wenn kein Messer im Spiel war. So flott ist man in meinem Alter nicht mehr, also Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste. 

Nachfolgend zunächst einige meiner Aufnahmen aus dem Comic-Museum:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo an Comics interessierte Forumsuser,

in der Tourist-Info am Grote Markt konnte man für einen Euro einen kleinen Stadtplan in doppelter Größe einer kleinen Streichholzschachtel kaufen. Dieser Plan ließ sich auseinanderfalten und man sah etliche Nummern im Stadtplan und dazu ebenfalls links und rechts die numerierten Comics.

Dennoch war es trotz Befragung von unmittelbaren Anwohnern manchmal fast nicht gelungen, das eine oder andere Gebäude bzw. die Hauswand zu finden.

Mein erstes Foto zeigt "Oliver und Columbine". An "Asterix", mein 2. Foto, wäre ich fast vorbei gelaufen. Muslimische Frauen in der angezeigten Straße hatten keine Ahnung, wo sich das Gemalte wohl befinden würde, obwohl ihre Kinder auf dem Sportplatz der Schule, wo gerade Fußball gespielt wurde, täglich dort ein und ausgingen. An der Wand am Ende des Platzes fand ich es; ich mußte also durch das Eingangstor an den kickenden Jungen vorbei, um die Wand fotografieren zu können.

Das Dritte Foto zeigt "Lucky Luke" und dann noch als Viertes "Der Skorpion". Dieses Werk zeigt einen heißblütigen Raufbold und verdankt seinen Namen einer Tätowierung auf auf der rechten Schulter.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Das Atomium im Hintergrund der Bankraubszene ist ein hübscher Lokalbezug!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

das habe ich glatt übersehen und war wohl vom Künstler so angedacht, wie Du es siehst. - *hier* - zum Original

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung der von der Stadt Brüssel erfassten und durchnumerierten Comics
*
Die folgenden Fotos haben die Titel: "Suske und Wiske", "Billy the Cat", "Cubitus" und "Blake & Mortimer"

Zu jedem Comic gibt es übrigens eine genaue Beschreibung, wie es zu dieser oder jener Namensgebung z.B. gekommen ist.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung der von der Stadt Brüssel erfassten und durchnumerierten Comics
*
Die folgenden Fotos haben die Titel: "Nicks Träume", "Cori der Schiffsjunge", "Der Engel", und "Nero".









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung der von der Stadt Brüssel erfassten und durchnumerierten Comics
*
Die folgenden Fotos tragen die Namen: "Durchgang", "Jonas Valentin", "Victor Sackville" und "Rick master".









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung der von der Stadt Brüssel erfassten und durchnummerierten Comics
*
Die folgenden Fotos tragen die Namen: "Tim und Struppi", "Gaston Statue", das 3. Bild ist von der Stadt Brüssel nicht erfasst und das 4. Bild heisst: "Klein Albert"









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung der Einstellung von Comics aus Brüssel
*
Es war mir in der Zeitspanne von einundeinhalb Tagen nicht möglich, alle von der Stadt Brüssel erfassten Comic-Darstellungen an Häusern bzw. deren Wänden zu besuchen. Aber auf meinen langen Wegen durch Brüssels Stadtkern konnte ich noch etliche nicht registrierte Objekte fotografieren, die ich ohne Kommentar nachfolgend und abschließend präsentiere:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*








Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Die Welt ist eine rohe Skizze*

Unter dieser Überschrift erfährt man in der WAMS heute, dass das nächste große Ding im Internet "Urban Sketching " ist. Anhänger sagen der Handyfotografie den Kampf an. Statt mit der Kamera fangen sie die welt mit dem Stift ein. Artikel-Verlinkung nicht möglich, aber eine Abfolge etlicher SKizzen mit Fotos gemischt:

https://www.google.de/search?q=Die+W...HVfLCpgQsAQIIQ

Gruß Harald

----------

